# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Online Heraldry Creator

## Steel General

Not sure if this is the right place for this, if not one of the LCs can move it.

Saw this over at the CBG Forums;  Inkwell Ideas Heraldry Creator

It is a java applet, and it takes a minute or two to load but it's pretty cool.

----------


## Saule

I don't know if this website was ever posted here; but I just used it and again noticed how usefull (and fun) it is.
It's certainly the best coat of Arms creator I've ever seen online. It's a bit less user-friendly than most, but thats mainly because it has so many options. Once you've got the hang of it, its great.

http://www.inkwellideas.com/coat_of_...ee_coads.shtml

----------


## Steel General

I think it has, but a reminder never hurts  :Smile:

----------


## Sapiento

I wasn't aware of this, so thank you!

----------


## Midgardsormr

Hmmm… it has the symbols for my arms, but it won't entwine the serpent around the tree. I really need to revise the thing at some point, but not today.

----------


## Djekspek

aye great find, thanks for posting! cheers, DJ

----------


## RobA

Thanks for the bump Saule.  I merged it with the original thread in the resource section.

FYI another online heraldry generator is mentioned in this thread: http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...-More-Heraldry

-Rob A>

----------

